# Lyme & Anaplasmosis (LONG)



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I had noticed Nallah being very stiff & sore the last few weeks. It didn't impact her activity level at all....of course not, she's a lab. She still went swimming/hiking/adventuring with us and didn't make a fuss. Thursday night we went to the lake and she retrieved like a maniac as usual. We got home and within a half hour she was stiffened up and limping. It seemed to be on her right side, I couldn't pin point if it was her front paw or back paw. 

I figured she just over did it at the lake and gave her a baby aspirin before bed. Friday morning she was still limping. The limping with stiffness over hte last few weeks had me concerned. I didn't know what it was...otherthan that maybe she was just having joint problems and I needed to start her on a joint supplement. Nallah is 4, going on 5 in August. I only know her mother-have never met her father-but he is supposedly a mix but mostly lab. So, she's technically a mixed breed. She could have all sorts of health issues, and that was always my worst fear. 

DH noticed it too and got thinking about it and he came up with Lyme again. I didn't even think about it but it makes sense. She tested positive for Lyme & Anaplas. when she was about 2. She showed no signs what so ever, but it just happened to show up on our snap test at her annual check up. Came as a complete shock since she didn't show any signs. So, I decided to call the vet and see what they had to say. 

They recommended a vet check up with a snap test to rule out Lyme. She was due for it in Sept. anyways. So, I brought her in. Her weight was awesome, right on track for early summer. 59.6 lbs....right where she should be for her activity level. She's eating about 1.75 lbs per day to maintain that. I may need to increase that if the beast continues at this rate! So, she tested positive. My poor girl. I wish she would have let me known. Who knows how long she's been in pain, and I just attributed it to her not being as young as she thinks and over doing it. 

So, vet has prescribed 28 days of Doxy for the infection and 7 days of Rimadyl for her joint pain. 

Thank dog they didn't lecture me about frontline or the vaccine. I'm SO over chemicals to control ticks. They're expensive, BAD for our dogs, and they dont work!! The vaccine.....Nallah had it when she was a pup and was UTD on it when she got lyme & anaplas. earlier. Why would I waste the money & put that crap in her if it doesn't work??? All my vet said was that they were VERY busy this week testing lots of dogs for lyme. The dog in before us was VERY sick with it. They said its been horrible this year and they're really having a hard time controlling it. 

So.....I am wondering what my raw friends think of this, the Doxy & Rimadyl. 

Is it a good idea to keep her on both?? I've never had to use Rimadyl before....so that is a concern. 

I am thinking I want to implement some Arnica into their dock dogs events and to have on hand just in case. Supposed to be better for them than baby aspirin and all natural. I'm also going to imlement stretching into their routine before events. Not that this will help with the Lyme, but it should help keep them loosened up and not so sore after events. 

I'm having a tough time with the ticks. We got Bug Off Garlic this year to try out and I'm not impressed. It didn't seem to have an effect at all on the ticks. I haven't been using any chemicals...no frontline or anything this year. I have been experimenting with essential oils as a spray each day before they go outside....and I honestly think that is working better than the BOG. I think I need to tweak it more though. 

Anyone have any advice with the lyme/anaplas. and the antibiotics & rimadyl???


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't know much about the Doxy, but Rimadyl is an NSAID. It's great for inflammation, but long term use can cause bleeding of the stomach. So I would only use it for a short while...


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds like a pretty typical treatment for Lyme and what we did with my dog. I don't remember her being on the Rimadyl for that long, though...I think she only got a few doses? But maybe it's because she had a minor case of Lyme (no real symptoms besides occasional soreness after walks).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this....but at least she has a wonderful mama that takes such good care of her. Dogs are very stoic, its not in their nature to show pain....so don't beat yourself up at all.

As to the Rimadyl and Doxy. Keep her on both and finish both to the end because the Doxy is necessary to kill the bacteria that live INSIDE cells (most bacterial infections are bacteria that live outside of body cells). Rimadyl definitely has its side effects but usually that is due to long term use, the fact that she was only prescribed a weeks worth isn't something to worry about. At this point killing the infection and keeping her comfortable are the most important things. Maybe ask for Tramadol as well to go along with the rimadyl to help with pain relief. 

Please keep us updated on her progress. And I will send healing thoughts for a full and quick recovery :thumb:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Well I think the Rimadyl is helping a lot already. She isn't seeming as stiff and her limp is gone. She's got that big labby smile back on her face again this weekend and she's been more excited to play so I think we're headed in the right direction. 

I love where we live but if there one thing I could change it would be the ticks. They are so horrible here!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

aw...poor little nallah....that can't be pleasant for her or you...

we used rimadyl for our shih tzu who had problems with her knee....and then our vet switched her to derramaxx....he thought it would be easier on her stomach. keeping in mind she was on nsaids for a long long time, as surgery was not an option for her....we also gave her pepcid for her stomach and she did quite well.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear this but glad that you caught it and the meds are working.


----------

